

Meet the AVA-500, Roomba's corporate cousin - ChuckMcM
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-06-10/meet-the-ava-500-the-roombas-corporate-cousin

======
ChuckMcM
Heh, so now even iRobot has built an AnyBots clone. Well not a clone, the
iRobot one is driving around a giant screen (which suggests an art project
where one person sitting looking out over a bunch of screens that have driven
up) but it seems that yet more money it being poured into the WFSE[1] robot
thing than ever.

[1] Work From Somewhere Else

